# Kindle 3, Kindle 2, and Kindle DX Graphite comparison



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

A few photo comparisons for those wondering about the Kindle 3 vs the Kindle 2 or Kindle DX Graphite.

The K3 is sitting on an M-Edge Go! Jacket for Kindle 2:


Back of the K3 on the back of a K2. As you can see, the K3 is slightly shorter and narrower than the K2, and the speakers have moved from the bottom to the top on the back casing. The back casing has changed to a kind of rubbery, plastic-y finish, it's much smoother and less slick than the previous metal.


Front of the K3 next to a K2 (US, hacked.) While the screen is the same size, the keyboard layout has changed and the casing has gotten smaller to accommodate the change in overall size on the K3.


K2 and K3 on the same page of the same book at the same location, both with the default font and size. The text on the K3 is much darker and crisper, and the reading layout has changed a bit to allow more actual reading space, and therefore more words on screen.


While the Kindle 3 still has a hinge mounting system like the Kindle 3, the spacing between the hinge points has changed. Here, the lower hinge of a Kindle 2 jacket has been inserted in the Kindle 3, and you can see the top hinge mount point is different by nearly 1/4"


The K3 is considerably smaller and lighter, but has the same improved e-Ink screen as the DX Graphite. Both Kindles are set to the default font size and spacing.


Here, both Kindles are set to the smallest font size and line spacing, plus a different font on the K3, to match my reading preference. If you can actually read at this font size, there's only about 1 1/2 paragraph difference between the K3 and the DXG.


I'm really impressed with the improvements from the K2 to the K3. I'll continue to read on the DXG at home, as the larger screen is more comfortable for long reading sessions, and use the K3 for carrying around and reading on the go.


----------

